# Παραδείσια-Εξωτικά Πουλιά > Ασθένειες -Τραυματισμοί στα Παραδείσια >  3 θάνατοι πουλιών σε 2 μέρες

## KokkinoMpaloni

Καλησπέρα,
Ξεκινώ αυτό το θέμα γιατί πριν μία εβδομάδα έχασα 3 από τα πουλιά μου χωρίς προφανή αιτία. Επειδή έλειπα ταξίδι το έμαθα χτες από τους γονείς μου που τα πρόσεχαν. Πρόκειται για ένα παπαγαλάκι κοινό που το βρήκαν στον πάτο του κλουβιού, και 2 ζεβράκια που τα βρήκαν το επόμενο πρωί μέσα στη φωλιά. Τα πουλιά ήταν σε εσωτερικό χώρο λόγω της κακοκαιρίας. Δεν καταλαβαίνω τι συνέβη, αλλά δεν πιστεύω ότι ήταν σύμπτωση. Αν κάποιος έχει κάποια σκέψη πάνω σε αυτό ας μου πει μέχρι τη Δευτέρα που θα πάρω το γιατρό. Ευχαριστώ πολύ

----------


## jk21

Πηγη χωρις να μπορω να ειμαι σιγουρος και χωρις να ειναι λογος να ζητησεις ευθυνες απο τους γονεις (ειδικα αν ειναι ηλικιωμενοι ) υπαρχει μεγαλη πιθανοτητα ειτε να μεινανε απο νερο (κυριως ) ή φαγητο ή να ειχανε αλλα οχι συχνα αλλαγμενο και να ειχανε ριξει μεσα ακαθαρσια με συνεπεια να επηλθε λοιμωξη οταν το ειπιανε .Αλλη περιπτωση ειναι να δωσανε σε ολα ,κατι μολυσμενο .Το μιγμα αν δεν ειναι το ιδιο ,μαλλον εξαιρειται

----------


## KokkinoMpaloni

Τα τάιζαν κάθε μέρα και άλλαζαν το νερό και είμαι σίγουρη για αυτό.* Όμως αυτό που είπατε για τη μόλυνση με προβλημάτισε. Το ένα από τα ζεβράκια που έχασα συνήθιζε να φωλιάζει πάνω στην ποτίστρα. Όμως το παπαγαλάκι; Επίσης υπήρχαν ακόμα ένα παπαγαλάκι, ένα ζεβράκι και ένας κοινωνικός σπίνος στα 2 αυτά κλουβιά που είχαν το πρόβλημα, και δεν έχουν ιδιαίτερα περίεργη συμπεριφορά.

*Το μόνο που έκαναν διαφορετικό ήταν να βάζουν παραπάνω τροφή, ενώ εγώ τη μετράω συνήθως.

----------


## vag21

οι τροφες ηταν χυμα ή συσκευασμενες?

----------


## KokkinoMpaloni

Χύμα ήταν όλες.

----------


## aeras

Κάποια τοξική ή χημική ουσία τα έστειλε, όπως τηγάνι από τεφλόν, απορρυπαντικό, άρωμα κ.λ.π

----------


## vag21

> Χύμα ήταν όλες.


δεν σου λεω οτι ηταν απο αυτο ,αλλα για κακο και για καλο δεν τις πετας?

----------


## panos70

Δεν ειναι απο την χυμα τροφη,αλλου ειναι η αιτια,μηπως τα εδωσαν αυγο η φτιαχτει αυγοτροφη και τα ειχαν μεσα για πανω απο μια μερα, αλιως οτι λεει ο aeras

----------


## vag21

καλα μην περνεις και ορκο πανο.

----------


## panos70

Βαγγελη στα καλα καθουμενα δεν ψοφανε τα πουλια,μολις εφυγε η Πηγη να πεθανανε .....μπορει και ελειψη νερου η τροφης

----------


## ninos

μαθε για την τροφη, λαχανικα, φρουτα που μπορει να εδωσαν αυτες τις μερες

----------


## armagedwn

Tέτοιου είδους θάνατος (ταυτόχρονος σε διαφορετικά πουλιά) δυο αίτια μπορεί να έχει (τα έχω ζήσει και τα δυο): έλλειψη τροφής ή νερού (κυρίως νερού) ή δηλητηρίαση από λαχανικά που είχαν φυτοφάρμακο και δεν πλύθηκαν καλά (ΚΑΙ με ξύδι). Το δεύτερο είναι πιθανότερο (χωρίς αυτό να αποκλείει και το πρώτο) αφού το ίδιο ακριβώς χορταρικό μπορεί να μην ήταν ολόκληρο εμποτισμένο (και άρα τα άλλα πουλιά να μην έφαγαν από το δηλητηριασμένο κομμάτι) ή κάποια να μην έφαγαν πολύ και άρα να μην τα έβλαψε. Έχει τύχει να χάσω έτσι siskins που πέθαναν σε λίγα λεπτά από τη λήψη της δηλητηρισμένης τροφής. Χαλασμένες τροφές μπορεί σαφώς να προκαλέσουν θάνατο απλά αυτός είναι πολύ πιό αργός (μέχρις ώτου ο μύκητας ή το βακτήριο να λειτουργήσουν χρειάζεται να περάσει κάποιο διάστημα)

----------


## Steliosan

Αν πας στο γιατρο κρατα τα να σου πει απο τι πεθαναν με τις αναλογες εξετασεις αν ειναι καποια μολυνση ή κατι τετοιο θα βρεθει αν οχι τοτε ειναι μαλλον απο αμελεια.
Λυπαμαι πολυ.  :Sick0004:

----------


## olga

Πηγή λυπάμαι πολύ για τα πουλάκια όποια κι αν ήταν η αιτία, ελπίζω να μην σου ξανατυχει κάτι τέτοιο.

----------


## Peri27

Πωπω λυπαμαι πολυ .. εγω απ οσα ειπαν τα παιδια θα σκεφτομουν τη δηλητηριαση απο απο λαχανικο,και αφου και εσυ εισαι σιγουρη οτι οι γονεις σου τα προσεχαν απο θεμα τροφης και νερου .. οπως και να χει ας ειναι καλα εκει που ειναι ....  :Sick0004:

----------


## johnakos32

Κριμα που τα εχασεες ετσι αποτομα ,  εμπειριεσ με θανατους σαν αυτες ειχα συνηθως το καλοκαιρι που ελειπα διακοπες αφηνα τα καναρινια σε συγγενεις να μου τα προσεχουν και συνηθως εχανα 2 - 3 απο την ζεστη η απο το μπανιο που παρακαλουσα να βαλουν για να δροσιστουν και εμενε 3 μερες εκει μεσα και ηταν πηγη μολυνσης! καποιες φορες επερνα το χαρτι απο κατω και το βαζαν στην ποτιστρα η οποια δεν αλλαζοταν καθημερινα και δυστηχως χανοντουσαν! εχω χασει απιστευτα πουλια μονο και μονο επειδη ελειψα 15 μερες.

----------


## KokkinoMpaloni

Ευχαριστώ πολύ για τη βοήθεια. Έμαθα τελικά ότι δεν έδωσαν λαχανικά εκείνη τη μέρα, ούτε αυγό. Το μόνο ύποπτο είναι ότι για τα παπαγαλάκια και τα ζεβράκια αγόρασαν νέα τροφή, ενώ τα καναρίνια είχαν και χρησιμοποιούσαν την παλιά. Όμως είπατε ότι αν επρόκειτο να μεσολαβήσει ασθένεια δε θα πέθαιναν ξαφνικά και ταυτόχρονα, οπότε δε βγάζω άκρη. 

Τα ζεβράκι που απομένει και ο κοινωνικός σπίνος δεν είναι ιδιαίτερα κεφάτα, και αύριο θα τους κάνω γενική καθαριότητα για να βάλω και χαρτί για τις κουτσουλιές. Το παπαγαλάκι πιστεύετε ότι μπορεί να μελαγχολήσει επειδή έμεινε μόνο του στο κλουβί;

----------


## jk21

αν το προβλημα υπηρξε μονο σε πουλια που δοκιμασανε το νεο μιγμα ,οπως λες ,τοτε υπαρχει σημαντικη πιθανοτητα ,να ηταν απο κει .Ηταν συσκευασμενο ή χυμα το νεο μιγμα;αν ηταν συσκευασμενο ,η συσκευασια αναγραφει ημερομηνια ληξης ή ποτε συσκευασθηκε το προιον ;

----------


## ninos

> Χύμα ήταν όλες.


......

----------


## ninos

Σιγουρα απο μια χαλασμενη τροφη, δεν πεθαινει ετσι γρηγορα ενα πουλι, αλλα καλυτερα προτιμησε καποια συσκευασμενη τροφη.

----------


## jk21

εκτος αν ειχε προσβληθει  στην αποθηκευση του μετα την συλλογη του  ή ειχε στην πορεια πχ στο μαγαζι προσβολη απο  ασπεργιλλο και ειχε εκβαλλει αφλατοξινες .Τοτε λογω τοξικωσης μπορει να εχουμε και αμεσο θανατο

----------


## vag21

> εκτος αν ειχε προσβληθει  στην αποθηκευση του μετα την συλλογη του  ή ειχε στην πορεια πχ στο μαγαζι προσβολη απο  ασπεργιλλο και ειχε εκβαλλει αφλατοξινες .Τοτε λογω τοξικωσης μπορει να εχουμε και αμεσο θανατο


κατι μου θυμιζει αυτο  :Confused0006: 

*Αιτία θανάτου.*

----------


## KokkinoMpaloni

Σας ευχαριστώ πολύ για την ανταπόκριση. Τα πουλάκια δυστυχώς τα έθαψε ο πατέρας μου  την ίδια μέρα και έτσι χάθηκε η ευκαιρία να τα εξετάσει ο γιατρός. Εσείς θα ενημερώνατε τον άνθρωπο στο πετ σοπ αν δεν ήταν σίγουρο ότι φταίνε οι σπόροι;

----------


## vag21

δυστυχώς χωρις αποδειξης δεν βγαζεις ακρη,οπως καταλαβες ολοι υποθεσεις καναμε.

----------


## geo_ilion

πηγη λυπαμαι πολυ για τα πολακια σου.
νομιζω πως ναι πρεπει να του το πεις γιατι αν ειναι απο την τροφη κινδυνευουν και αλλα πουλια στον επομενο που θα αγορασει.
εγω θα το εκανα

----------

